# Any Amp techs in the Brampton, ON area?



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Do any of you know of any amp techs in the Brampton area? Or even further North for that matter? (I am in Orangeville).

A guy just opened a shop in Caledon, but I am leary of using anyone with out ANY type of refferral.


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

In Toronto call Martin Newall at (905) 472-6394.He is a true professional and is reasonable.He can fix anything with tubes and used to be an one of the only amp techs around who was authorized to repair peavey amps.
He also builds a KILLER JTM45.
When I have a problem I can't solve,he's my first and last call.I live in Calgary and he's in Toronto.He's the best around,trust me.

www.claramps.com


----------



## FrogRick12 (Feb 21, 2006)

Rob Fowler at Classic Amps in Cambridge 
(519)620-9005

Rob also works at the Brampton L&M.


----------



## cheesey (Feb 17, 2006)

chris patterson , impact audio , mississauga ....much recommended ...services April Wine , BNL , Philosopher Kings etc ...


----------



## Misha (Mar 15, 2006)

I've heard only good things about Tim at Songbird in Toronto.


----------

